# diaper cover pattern



## Mtchick

Hello ladies and gents,
I am looking for a free pattern for this diaper cover, of coarse not exactly this one but hopefully close. , I see them for sale, and frankly right now I am out of work. I was wondering if anyone had it. I think I could copy it ,but as it is for a friend I though I might ask before I attempt it. tyvm.


----------



## TammyK

KNIT patterns:
http://gidgetstitches.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/very-chunky-diaper-cover.pdf

http://shortly24.wordpress.com/2009/03/10/pattern-newborn-soaker-on-flat-needles/
http://amykenagyknits.blogspot.com/2009/05/girly-girl-skirty-soaker.html
http://badumbums.com/?p=6
http://diapersewing.wordpress.com/2006/12/07/soaker-pattern-knit-in-the-round/
http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/soakers/pattern/index_printable.html
http://www.freevintageknitting.com/baby/soaker-pantie-baby-pattern.html
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/loomed-diaper-cover.html
http://crunchywannabe.blogspot.com/2009/01/gabey-baby-diaper-cover-this-is-my.html
http://lwalters1-ivil.tripod.com/set.html


----------



## TammyK

CROCHET patterns:

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Crochet/Projects/BabyChild/LT2417+Baby+Boy+Soakers.htm
http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Crochet/Projects/BabyChild/LT2299+Baby+Girl+Soakers.htm
http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/crochet-soaker.html
http://www.glamarama.net/knitting/patterns/GH-1959-soakers.pdf
http://withatangledskein.blogspot.com/2008/02/little-fire-crochet-soaker-pattern.html
http://cloverchild.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/super-bum-soaker/
http://********************************/2010/04/suzies-diaper-cover.html
http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showpost.php?p=2007312&postcount=1
http://********************************/2010/04/suzies-girly-diaper-cover.html
http://********************************/2010/04/suzies-girly-diaper-cover.html


----------



## Mtchick

holy moley guys you rock!!!!!!! ty ty ty ty ty


----------



## TammyK

Mtchick said:


> holy moley guys you rock!!!!!!! ty ty ty ty ty


You're welcome!


----------

